# e-mikrofirma

## sebas86

Gdyby ktoś potrzebował skorzystać z aplikacji e-mikrofirma to jak najbardziej da się uruchomić wersja teoretycznie przeznaczona tylko na systemy Windows. Ministerstwo przy ostatnich aktualizacjach było o tyle życzliwe, że udostępniło wersję spakowaną bez instalatora i do działania wymaga tylko zainstalowanego JDK od Oracle w wersji 1.8 wraz ze wsparciem dla JavaFX.

Jeśli próba uruchomienia zgodnie z instrukcją kończy się informacją o braku głównej klasy należy upewnić się, że paczka została zainstalowana z włączoną flagą javafx.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak uruchamiasz (jakim poleceniem) tą appkę e-mikrofirma?

Ściągnąłem właśnie wersję e-mikrofirma_1-3-0-3-tar.gz, po rozpakowaniu mam w tym archiwum 2 foldery

```
micro

lib
```

Ale próba uruchomienia jakiegokolwiek pliku jar z któregokolwiek znich  zawsze kończą się błędami, że nie może znaleźć klasy jar.

Java niby prawidłowa:

```
dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.202 alsa cups fontconfig javafx jce
```

```
java -version

java version "1.8.0_202"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_202-b08)

Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.202-b08, mixed mode)

```

Tymczasem próba uruchomienia:

```
###    wto lut 12 07:25:43  domek : ~/Desktop/e-mikrofirma_1-3-0-3-tar_FILES 

~> java  micro/msgs/MicroExternalResources.jar 

Error: Could not find or load main class micro.msgs.MicroExternalResources.jar

~> java -jar  micro/msgs/MicroExternalResources.jar 

no main manifest attribute, in micro/msgs/MicroExternalResources.jar
```

EDIT:

Dobra poszło tak:

```
~> java -jar  micro/MicroLauncher.lib 
```

Jeszcze trudno stwierdzić, czy działa, stoi jak zaklęta na uruchomienie aplikacji - ładowanie.

Zobaczymy, ile się będzie ładował.

EDIT2:

Wygląda na to, że nie potrafi używać drivera sqlite do javy, otworzył mi przed nos folder  z logami.

Pozdro

----------

## sebas86

Może trafiłeś na jakieś przejściowe problemy.

Ściągnąłem dzisiaj najnowszą wersję 1.3.0.3 i poszła prawie z buta. Prawie bo oczywiście dla świętego spokoju odpalam z konta innego użytkownika i oczywiście zapomniałem zmienić uprawnienia...  :Laughing: 

Z ciekawszych rzeczy to proces aktualizacji ze starszej wersji nie zadziałał prawidłowo (ciekawe czy w ogóle to testowali), starsza wersja zapętlała mi się przy próbie uruchomienia.

Co do komendy uruchamiającej aplikację, to tak, to jest standard, że się podaje dodatkowy parametr -jar, wtedy środowisko wie, że ma do czynienia z paczką z aplikacją i szuka klasy startowej w manifeście... ale oszczędziłbyś czas zaglądając do oficjalnej dokumentacji, autorzy opisali sposób uruchomienia wersji bez instalatora z linii poleceń.  :Wink: 

Co do dalszych błędów ciężko mi cokolwiek powiedzieć. Tak długo jak nie podzielisz się szczegółem z błędami nic nie wywróżę, u mnie po prostu działa (może jakiś pakiet mam w innej wersji, może jakąś ścieżkę ustawioną, może coś jeszcze innego). Jedyny problem jak do tej pory miałem właśnie z JavąFX, komunikat błędu był kompletnie z czapy i nie sugerował, że brakuje elementy środowiska wykonawczego, a i autorzy zapomnieli napisać o tym w wymaganiach.

PS. Javę mam w dokładnie tej samej wersji.

----------

## Jacekalex

Coś tej javie chyba wersja sqlite nie pasuje:

default.err:

https://pastebin.com/raw/7M8DvZUy

default.out:

https://pastebin.com/raw/J0gkBRmi

Stoi sobie grzecznie w tym miejscu:

http://imgurl.pl/img/microfirma_5c677ea2c4f50.png

Wersja e-mikrofirma_1-3-0-3-tar.gz pobrana przez 5 minutami.

Może coś z flagami javy mam zwalone:

```
dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.8.0.202 alsa commercial cups fontconfig javafx jce visualvm

virtual/jdk-1.8.0-r3

```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Google mówi, że to najpewniej wina opcji noexec na partycji, na której rezyduje tmp:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26911385/java-lang-unsatisfiedlinkerror-org-sqlite-core-nativedb-open

Spróbuj podać katalog na partycji, z której można wykonywać kod:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1924136/environment-variable-to-control-java-io-tmpdir

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Google mówi, że to najpewniej wina opcji noexec na partycji, na której rezyduje tmp:
> 
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26911385/java-lang-unsatisfiedlinkerror-org-sqlite-core-nativedb-open
> 
> Spróbuj podać katalog na partycji, z której można wykonywać kod:
> ...

 

Czyli z powodu Javy muszę wystawiać cały system na chuj wie jakie zagrożenia?

U mnie to nie tylko noexec na /tmp ale i łatka TPE może rozrabiać.

Zobaczę bez noexec i tpe.

DziękiLast edited by Jacekalex on Sat Feb 16, 2019 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Faktycznie, noexec oraz TPE blokują to dziadostwo.

Teraz się uruchomiło.

Ciekaw tylko jestem, czy jest w tym dziadostwie jakiś tryb testowy (jak w linuksowym kliencie jpk), 

bo chcę się nim pobawić bez rejestrowania firmy, którą zamknąłem w 2011 i do niej już nie tęsknię.

Natomiast zamierzam postawić sp z oo, i jak sobie obejrzałem Lefthanda, Raksa i kilka innych programów, to przyszło mi do głowy, ze zamiast płacić 2 tysie za program i tysia rocznie za aktualizację spowodowaną zmianą struktury JPK (która zmienia się co roku), to lepiej sam sobie napiszę prosty program do księgowości, i będę mógł go poprawiać samodzielnie.

Faktura w SQL/PHP to bułka z masłem, to samo magazyn czy środki trwale, tylko z JPK będzie jazda.

Zwłaszcza że faktury, zamówienia i magazyn ma każda istniejąca appka sklepu internetowego. xD

Zdaje się to nawet działać. xD

Dzięki

 :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Nie sądzę aby był tryb tekstowy, bo i po co? To ma być aplikacja dla Kowalskiego, który nie chce płacić za prowadzenie księgowości, a musi się wywiązać z nowego obowiązku...

Co do reszty... ano... Pozostaje uruchamianie w maszynie wirtualnej.

Osobiście szkoda właśnie, że nie poszli w bardziej przezroczyste rozwiązanie. Oprócz dokumentacji mogliby dać bazową implementację tego klienta i zaraz problem z brakiem wersji na inne systemy operacyjne rozwiązałby się sam...

----------

## Jacekalex

VM powiadasz?

Z Dokerem jest to jakiś pomysł, konfiguracja Dockera jest dość banalna, aczkolwiek jeszcze nie wyczaiłem, dlaczego appki odpalone przez Dockera nie mają wyjazdu do neta.

Kiedyś, jak znajdę chwilkę, to się tym zajmę.

Co do przejrzystości kodu, to z powodu tradycyjnej infoafery (chciałbym uwierzyć, że to nie korupcja..)

nasze Rządy nie potrafią zapytać Rządu Bułgarii, jak to się robi żeby wymagać kodu źródłowego programów, za które płacą z naszych podatków, nie wspominając już o umieszczaniu takiego kodu na Githubie, jak to zrobili Bułgarzy.

https://github.com/governmentbg

Za to jedno, co naprawdę się w Polsce udaje, to poprawianie co roku struktury JPK, żeby przypadkiem program za dwa tysie (sp z oo) nie mógł służyć przez choćby dwa latka bez aktualizacji (za kolejne kilka stówek).

Tak oto minister generuje "pozaustawowe" koszty w firmach (ciekawe, kto bierze prowizję).

Ciekaw też jestem, czy JPK będzie można podpisywać tym nowym dowodem z warstwą elektroniczną, który wchodzi wiosną (ech, rozmarzylem się), bo na razie trzeba kupować komercyjny cert do podpisywania razem z kartą rekomendowaną do czytnika zgodnego wyłącznie z Windowsem.

Z posiadanym Yubikeyem takiego certa przeważnie nie można ożenić.

Pozdro

----------

